

Show HN: Personal entertainment assistant - rod_h

Here&#x27;s a Youtube demo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=X4e5t_d0_ig
The assistant was built on top of our recommendation engine. 
Sit back and listen to your entertainment assistant (I really mean it!) - it&#x27;s still flaky if you don&#x27;t have any friends or didn&#x27;t &quot;kwix&quot; (share&#x2F;rate) anything, I&#x27;m really open to any suggestions you have!<p>P.S: Sorry for the video quality. Also the voice is Siri and is really in the app, that&#x27;s not a cheap voice over :D.
======
rod_h
The Youtube link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4e5t_d0_ig](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4e5t_d0_ig)

The app:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/kwixer/id576776876](https://itunes.apple.com/app/kwixer/id576776876)

The website: [https://kwixer.com](https://kwixer.com)

------
bsenftner
For something like this, the voice quality is critical. Check out
iSpeech.org's character voices, they are less robotic than Siri, and they are
able to make specific character voices if you want.

